# T-shirt turning orange on the heat pressing area



## sizzleboomin (Feb 22, 2020)

im printing my first ever sublimation print on a white polyster t-shirt or poly cotton i don't know exactly, this is the settings that im using on my heatpress:

temp: 400 degrees (204C)
timing: 60 seconds

i really need to know what's happenin here, if im burning the t-shirt or i don't know im not using any film on top of the printing paper, however my heat press has a built in one, im going to add some pictures for clarification.


damaged t-shirt: https://imgur.com/a/XGVqcVT (notice the big orange patch that's shaped as the heatpress)

film on heat press: https://imgur.com/a/2ghMWTd

i really like to know what's going on here it will really help me


----------



## JynxDezyns (Mar 7, 2019)

What you're calling the film is there to help prevent whatever substrate you're pressing onto shirts etc from sticking to the hot heat press surface, it's not what's causing your problem.

You've scorched the shirt, so you need to experiment with time & temperature but first you should get a temperature gun to confirm the press temp is correct to whatever is indicated on the dial/display and also confirm the temp is consistent with no hot spots or cold spots over the press surface.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is important to know what type of garment you are pressing. Cotton will scorch at that time/temperature. If there is any cotton in there, that is your culprit.

Obviously 100% polyester is the best fabric to sublimate. When we do blends, we usually go 350 degrees for 35 seconds.


----------

